# Millennial made over $8,000 by delivering food 12 hours a day for 30 days CNBC.com 3 NOV 2021



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*This millennial made over $8,000 by delivering food 12 hours a day for 30 days. Here’s a breakdown of his expenses*









This millennial made over $8,000 by delivering food 12 hours a day for 30 days. Here's a breakdown of his expenses


Sam Lyon set out to drive for Uber Eats 12 hours per day every day for one month to see how much money he could make. Here are the results.




www.cnbc.com




CNBC.com 3 NOV 2021
by Robert Exley Jr.

Early in 2020, Sam Lyon’s new job fell through because of a coronavirus hiring freeze.
That’s when Lyon decided to create what he calls the “Uber Eats Challenge.”

[ _see the video_ ]

The Salem, Oregon, resident committed to delivering food for 12 hours per day every day in June, aiming for a pace that would amount to $100,000 a year. He tracked his progress on the social media platform TikTok.

By the end of the month, he had made 795 deliveries and driven nearly 5,000 miles. Check out this video for a full breakdown of how much money he earned and to see what he learned from the experience.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

spoiler: That's 30 consecutive days ... 12 hours/day, 
to earn $22.22/hr - before the expense of driving 5,000 miles in a month. 

*Working a more reasonable 45 hours/wk @ $22.22/hr would gross $1,000/wk - before expenses*.
Calculating expenses at a generously low 50% of the IRS std deduction ($0.54/mi / 2 = $0.27) results in a weekly expense of $315, would in turn result in *weekly earnings averaging of ($1,000 - $315) $685*.

$685 X 50 Weeks =* $34,250/yr*
_with 2 weeks unpaid vacation, no social security contribution, no health insurance contribution and no unemployment or workers compensation insurance._


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

THEN, he delivered a Burrito to some skuzzball customer who claimed the order was tampered with and he got deactivated! He's now working as a security guard at an empty warehouse watching grass grow 12 hours a day!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

This article does not surprise me. We officially live in a bizarro world. Up is down down is up evil is good an good is evil.

Sad too people look at that story in a positive light. I cant stand our newsmedia


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Boureg Merchant said:


> Hahahahaha. Is this shit supposed to be impressing anyone? 8000 a month is the base pay for someone making the very bottom of six figures. This guy had one lucky month before burning out and this is news worthy? America.


It’s not a lucky month.

It’s actually a pretty bad month.

$22/hour BEFORE expenses of driving 5,000 miles.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Elitists who work at twitter and facebook think drivers make 5.64 an hour, they don't realize you can make good money in the service industry, because they are out of touch and then try to kill the gig economy to "protect" workers who they think are too dumb to understand they are being ripped off, when in this case and many others it can give you good money as a side gig. No protection from elitists who've never given single ride or waited a single table needed.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Calculating expenses at a generously low 50% of the IRS std deduction ($0.54/mi / 2 = $0.27) results in a weekly expense of $315, would in turn result in *weekly earnings averaging of ($1,000 - $315) $685*.


He put 5,000 miles on a late model Mustang. NO WAY he's only paying .27 cents/mile. Plus he claims he set aside 30% for taxes.


Seamus said:


> He's now working as a security guard at an empty warehouse watching grass grow 12 hours a day!


That sounds like a promotion to me. If he can work in some part-time shifts at Mickey D's on top of that he'll be netting way more than at Uber Eats.

I don't know if Uber is a paid advertiser on CNBC, but this is just a revolting puff piece for Uber.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> He put 5,000 miles on a late model Mustang. NO WAY he's only paying .27 cents/mile. Plus he claims he set aside 30% for taxes.
> 
> That sounds like a promotion to me. If he can work in some part-time shifts at Mickey D's on top of that he'll be netting way more than at Uber Eats.
> 
> I don't know if Uber is a paid advertiser on CNBC, but this is just a revolting puff piece for Uber.


30% for taxes? Dude need to learn how to do his taxes better, I spent less then 5% on taxes since I started 4 years ago. Who can work everyday 12 hours a day for a year? Next headline : Driver makes 100k last year then dies of a heart attack


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

NicFit said:


> 30% for taxes? Dude need to learn how to do his taxes better, I spent less then 5% on taxes since I started 4 years ago. Who can work everyday 12 hours a day for a year? Next headline : Driver makes 100k last year then dies of a heart attack


He spent more in cigarettes, red bull, monsters, and vape sticks!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> Elitists who work at twitter and facebook think drivers make 5.64 an hour, they don't realize you can make good money in the service industry, because they are out of touch and then try to kill the gig economy to "protect" workers who they think are too dumb to understand they are being ripped off, when in this case and many others it can give you good money as a side gig. No protection from elitists who've never given single ride or waited a single table needed.


If your definition of an 'elitist' is anyone who has not starved to death or driven for Uber/Lyft then you are as bad as those 'elitists'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> NO WAY he's only paying .27 cents/mile.


The $.27/mi I used was an EXAMPLE I chose - and as I stated: it's a *generous* example


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The $.27/mi I used was an EXAMPLE I chose - and as I stated: it's a *generous* example


As well, that Mustang only gets 21 MPG city, maximum.

No way he only spent $600 on gas for 5000 miles lol. Gas in that region was 3.43/gal in June.

It's like they think we can't look this ish up.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Does CNBC have some special partnership with Uber? They are always doing these stories about drivers making all these thousands upon thousands of dollars doing Uber.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> That sounds like a promotion to me. If he can work in some part-time shifts at Mickey D's on top of that he'll be netting way more than at Uber Eats.
> 
> I don't know if Uber is a paid advertiser on CNBC, but this is just a revolting puff piece for Uber.


I didn't buy his claims when this story came out last year and I don't buy it now. I've always believed it was an infomercial for Uber.

Why did he quit? He could have reduced his hours and made an even higher hourly rate than his claimed $23 per hour but he chose to walk away?

The whole story smells bad.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Does CNBC have some special partnership with Uber? They are always doing these stories about drivers making all these thousands upon thousands of dollars doing Uber.


I wouldn't rule it out. Maybe some of the folks at CNBC have investments in Uber.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I didn't buy his claims when this story came out last year and I don't buy it now. I've always believed it was an infomercial for Uber.
> 
> Why did he quit? He could have reduced his hours and made an even higher hourly rate than his claimed $23 per hour but he chose to walk away?
> 
> The whole story smells bad.


OH it was LAST year? I thought it was this year.

Then it was definitely an advertisement. June last year Uber was in desperation mode for drivers to get out and deliver food 24/7.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> As well, that Mustang only gets 21 MPG city, maximum.
> 
> No way he only spent $600 on gas for 5000 miles lol. Gas in that region was 3.43/gal in June.
> 
> It's like they think we can't look this ish up.


None of the story rings true. 

Even if the guy knew the roads of his market very well it takes time to learn the ropes of the job, yet somehow he was able to hit the ground running on day one like a seasoned pro knowing where to go and where not to go.

$10+ average per delivery over 795 deliveries? Bullshit.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I think he should go the next 30 days to compare with his first month. It's only 5000 miles and only 30 more days.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> None of the story rings true.
> 
> Even if the guy knew the roads of his market very well it takes time to learn the ropes of the job, yet somehow he was able to hit the ground running on day one like a seasoned pro knowing where to go and where not to go.
> 
> $10+ average per delivery over 795 deliveries? Bullshit.


Since he was new might've had some crazy guarantee. Either way it's not a true representation of the reality. I consider a very good month to be $4k and those are few and far between. That's running ALL three major apps combined.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Since he was new might've had some crazy guarantee. Either way it's not a true representation of the reality. I consider a very good month to be $4k and those are few and far between.


I don't recall him mentioning any bonus or guarantee, and certainly not an $8000 guarantee, that's for sure.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I don't recall him mentioning any bonus or guarantee, and certainly not an $8000 guarantee, that's for sure.


Probably was told not to mention that part.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> I think he should go the next 30 days to compare with his first month. It's only 5000 miles and only 30 more days.


Given his obviously "amazing" skills and unicorn market he could have slashed his workhours and driven only during the highest paying hours and made a lot more than $23 per hour if he was legit, but he chose walk away from that job. 

That tells you all you need to know right there.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> Probably was told not to mention that part.


He probably drove a certain number of hours (a lot less than 336) and Uber took care of the "paperwork" and the "logistics".


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Given his obviously "amazing" skills and unicorn market he could have slashed his workhours and driven only during the highest paying hours and made a lot more than $23 per hour if he was legit, but he chose walk away from that job.
> 
> That tells you all you need to know right there.


Right. He just did it as a "challenge", and walked away after "doing so well", that the media had to run the amazing success story!

Us veterans know that an 84 hour work week had better yield more than $22/hour. I personally don't turn the ignition for less than $35/hour. I don't need to make $8000 in a single month if it means spending all day, every day either in my car, or sleeping for the next shift. I gladly take half of that - $4000 - put in 24-40 hours a week, and have 3-5 days per week with my family.

It's no secret that after you do this gig for some time, you know that there's a sweeet spot, "bell curve" of earnings that you try to hit based on the hours you put in. When you try too hard by putting in too many hours, your earnings go down significantly because you aren't capitalizing on the profitable areas and times.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberChiefPIT said:


> I personally don't turn the ignition for less than $35/hour.


Nothing less than $35 per hour? Damn. Obviously your market is vastly better than mine, that's for sure.

$35 per hour is a huge shift for me that doesn't happen very often. I pretty much thrash around $20 per hour and sometimes as low as $15 on slower nights.

I know my markets very well and I hustle but as my < 5% AR on both Eats and DD shows, the vast majority of my offers flat out suck. Trust me when I say I don't sit back waiting for unicorns. I'm just looking for orders that are tolerable. I can't imagine how much drivers without my ability are making in my market.

My market (Metro DC) is obviously overloaded with drivers. Based on what I see from social media, drivers all over the country are complaining about the lack of decent offers.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Nothing less than $35 per hour? Damn. Obviously your market is vastly better than mine, that's for sure.
> 
> $35 per hour is a huge shift for me that doesn't happen very often. I pretty much thrash around $20 per hour and sometimes as low as $15 on slower nights.
> 
> ...


That's the unfortunate truth of your market  Sadly we all know that $15/hour is poverty in D.C.

I should be honest and say that I haven't done an eats trip in probably 4 months, and am back to strictly PAX. Still, I didn't do food delivery except for primetime hours. That meant: evenings on Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays. I paid attention to my local market happenings, as well. Any sporting events meant to be ready to lock and load the gas tank. Bad weather? Lock and load the gas tank. Anything that makes people either want to be lazy...or, well, just be lazy...that's when you go online for food.

Anything that makes people want to go out and do stuff on the town, that's when you go online for pax.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> spoiler: That's 30 consecutive days ... 12 hours/day,
> to earn $22.22/hr - before the expense of driving 5,000 miles in a month.
> 
> *Working a more reasonable 45 hours/wk @ $22.22/hr would gross $1,000/wk - before expenses*.
> ...


In your example you cut the hours and earnings in half, but kept the same miles to calculate expenses.

Not a fair representation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> THEN, he delivered a Burrito to some skuzzball customer who claimed the order was tampered with and he got deactivated! He's now working as a security guard at an empty warehouse watching grass grow 12 hours a day!


At least he didn't get shot in the head & car jacked !


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol, another "gas is my only expense" driver, and another media company writing about driving for rideshare, which it demonstrates it knows nothing about.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" How I made $8,000.00 a month in freelance journalism"


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I just saw an article online about some postal carrier making $90k a year delivering the mail here in California. That would include full benefits and retirement at 20 years. That's a much better gig job.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

So we go from fake news to paid news?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

No he took in $8000. Did not keep $8000. It's what you keep. Not what you made


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

What a boss


----------

